# Pm935tv Received!



## Alan H. (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to all here for the advice and the insights.  After much evaluation, I opted for a PM935TV mill.  I looked at lots of options and ultimately landed on the 935 for it reduced size as compared to a full size knee mill.  I ordered it last week and one week later it is now sitting in my shop ready for cleanup and placement.  Matt and friends at QMT installed the DRO and table feed and then shipped it out warp speed!  

I picked it up at FEDEX Freight two days ago on my trailer and then got it moved into the shop yesterday.

In another thread I queried for crate size to assure myself I could get it into the garage under cover until I could move it into the shop.   For reference my shipment was in 4' x 4' x 69" crate.  It fit into the garage with no issue on my trailer.






The next chore was to get it into the shop.  I hired a gent with a Bobcat and he snatched it out of the trailer while hooked to my truck, and got it into the shop via some french doors.   Here he is backing down the slope to get to the back of the house and my basement shop.  I have been quite impressed with the crate/pallet QMT/Matt builds for shipping this little beast.  I did strap it down a bit before we took it on its overland journey to the shop:






Arrived down the hill, made the turn, and stabbing it into the shop.






Deed is done and backing out! 






Now here she sits in the shop awaiting cleanup and placement.   Like others, I will use a shop hoist to move it now.






I am posting this so it may help others in the future for ideas on how to deal with getting one of these to its new home.  

Thanks again for all the feedback here.  Thanks to Zmotorsports for the great videos and thanks to several of you that I spoke to either directly or by P.M.    And of course thanks to Matt and QMT for getting it to me in one piece!


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 15, 2016)

Let the fun begin...


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 15, 2016)

When your cleaning it up , don't crank the ram too far forward , it can get stuck. I can upload a pic of a mark I put on it for future reference. It's a nice machine. ztmotorsport also gave me the low down on it .


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 15, 2016)

Subwayrocket said:


> When your cleaning it up , don't crank the ram too far forward , it can get stuck. I can upload a pic of a mark I put on it for future reference. It's a nice machine. ztmotorsport also gave me the low down on it .


Thanks for the tip and yes, please do upload the picture.


----------



## rjdriver (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the pics they should really help should have mine the first part of next week


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 15, 2016)

......


----------



## Billh51 (Dec 16, 2016)

Congrats on the new mill, always so exciting to get new equipment and set it up. Make some chips and have fun.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 16, 2016)

From the back the mark is at 11-5/8 . If you crank the ram farther forward than this to clean off cosmolene, you will hear a clunk . Then you've gotta go get a buddy and both of you apply some upward force while jiggling on the ram and it will engage and go back on the rack gear.
Doable , but not fun if you don't know what the heck just happened or how to fix it.
I was sure to put this mark is about 1/4" before where that happens . Hope this saves anyone a prob .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks So Much for the heads-up! Mine is coming this Tuesday so this will be at the top of the to-do list. 
What are you using to clean off cosmolene?


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks like a nice machine. You must have been a good boy this year. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 16, 2016)

I used rags and Toluene. Acetone works almost as well, just few little more effort.


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank You


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 16, 2016)

Toluene and acetone are both pretty nasty. Kerosene will do it.


----------



## mksj (Dec 16, 2016)

Just a word of caution on removing the cosmolene, some paints are more durable than others. On my PM1340GT even plain old alcohol removed the paint. acetone, toluene or lacquer thinner would probably have been even worse. On my mill, I used paint thinner, so I you may want to test an area of the paint that will not be seen and be careful next to the paint interface.

The PM935 is a sweet mill and much easier to move than a full size machine. Nice that you got the mill with the DRO and drives installed.


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 16, 2016)

For cleaning I just soaked a rag in WD-40, and/or used the spray bottle for the crevices. Couple minutes to let it loosen the coating, & wipe it off. Got that tip from somebody here regarding the 1340-GT. No worries about using flammables like acetone in an enclosed area that way 
It's a fun machine, sure you'll enjoy it.
Mark


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 16, 2016)

GoofOff adhesive remover is 50/50 Toluene and Xylene . Toluene is very fast, should be used quickly and precisely , yes be careful around paint, plastics and rubber, it can swell rubber and plastic if u pour it directly on them and not a rag...use gloves + ventilation  obviously...I routinely use either Toluene, Acetone,  alcohol and kerosene for weld prep and parts cleaning. All very useful.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 16, 2016)

MonkMan said:


> . . . . . . . .
> What are you using to clean off cosmolene?


Mineral spirits -  

Paint it on with a paint brush or parts brush, scrub it around a bit, scrape it off with a plastic scraper or wood scraper, and then wipe it off with shop towels.  Mineral spirits works really well, has low volatility and is a great solvent for the paraffin in the cosmoline.   Of course it will take a couple of runs at it to get it off completely.  I tried WD40 and it is good for the final cleanup but doesnt cut the cosmoline as effectively as mineral spirits.


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 16, 2016)

H&A said:


> Mineral spirits -
> 
> Paint it on with a paint brush or parts brush, scrub it around a bit, scrape it off with a plastic scraper or wood scraper, and then wipe it off with shop towels.  Mineral spirits works really well, has low volatility and is a great solvent for the paraffin in the cosmoline.   Of course it will take a couple of runs at it to get it off completely.  I tried WD40 and it is good for the final cleanup but doesnt cut the cosmoline as effectively as mineral spirits.


Great tip, Thanks


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 16, 2016)

MonkMan said:


> What are you using to clean off cosmolene?



Paper towels and orange citrate cleaner.  Smells good and doesn't dissolve the paint.  No need to get fancy with a stronger chemical. My PM935TV didn't have the thick almost rubbery coating of cosmoline that I have dealt with on other asian machinery.

Then coat all the bare metal with way oil immediately after cleaning to keep the rust away.


----------



## bss1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Congratulations, that's a beautiful machine! I hope to upgrade to one some day soon.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 16, 2016)

that's an awesome looking shop.  How about a few more pictures?


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 16, 2016)

Steam clean it and spray it down with wd40, NO NO, I'm just kidding.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 16, 2016)

tmarks11 said:


> that's an awesome looking shop.  How about a few more pictures?


Thanks, I am fortunate to have it.  I will post some photos when it isn't such a disaster area.   It is a turned up mess at the moment.  I have a 1340GT in the middle of an area waiting on the stand and have now loaded another machine into the mix.  Hopefully I will get the stand soon and that will help clear some space.


----------



## jbolt (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, Mr. fancy pants with French doors in his shop.....


----------



## rjdriver (Dec 16, 2016)

Quick question, what size vice are you going to use on your mill ?


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 17, 2016)

rjdriver said:


> Quick question, what size vice are you going to use on your mill ?


5" Glacern - have it in hand ready to go.

Good price and free shipping right now.


----------



## rjdriver (Dec 17, 2016)

That's kind of what I figured, I have a 6" and the dam thing just looks too huge..... I'm not says it's not doable just doesn't look right though..... Thanks for your reply


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 17, 2016)

The 5" is a good size for the 935 . I have a Homge HAV68 ...it works fine on the 935 but ergonomically i would rather have a 6x6 or a 5" .  Plus it's a beast to take on and off . 
Good call on the 5" .


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 17, 2016)

My day's work on the mill today :

I rotated the head up and cleaned the cosmoline off the machine and tweaked a couple of things.  Here is the obligatory "before" photo (table and column ways):





Here's the "after" photo:





Rotated the head back down for moving her after she was all shined up:





Here's the trimmed pallet being removing from the machine (recruited some help from my daughter):






Staged it to an open spot temporarily.  She is waiting for the next move.





All in all a good day in terms of getting her cleaned up and staged.  She is shiny, greased up and ready to plug in.  She may even land in her final spot in a day or two.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 17, 2016)

slap a coat of way oil on the table to keep it from rusting.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 17, 2016)

H&A said:


> All in all a good day in terms of getting her cleaned up and staged.  She is shiny, greased up and ready to plug in.  She may even land in her final spot in a day or two.


I'm not sure what you greased up but most of it gets oiled , not grease . 

Anyway, Very Nice looking shop there, I like those wide french doors for width and letting natural light in too. Looks like you're coming along well with the machine !
This guy on ebay sells a gallon of Mobil Vactra plus quart of spindle oil , decent price shipped . 

http://r.ebay.com/wmFduq


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 18, 2016)

Figure of speech, I use Mobil Vactra 2 for ways - got 3/4 of a gallon.   Also got plenty of spindle oil. 

I saw that McMaster Carr sells it all for a decent price and shipping isn't too bad for me since they ship from Georgia.  Going to be a while before I need any though.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 18, 2016)

Another good day - got it moved to its corner in the shop.  Even gave it the power test & it passed!  Now to get the DRO hooked up, get it leveled and trammed, and then add the vise.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice looking setup.  You will love that mill first time you use it.

Mike.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 30, 2016)

Okay, she is in her working position for the next few months anyway.    Glacern 5" vise in place, knobs replaced, quill lock replaced, table protectors in place, and LED work light stolen from another of my tools in place.  She is level, stable, trammed, and runs smooth as glass.  We have tested her on a couple of small items and she is definitely ready to do what she was meant for.  Glad to have her installed and I am moving on now to finish the lathe install in between other commitments.

I didn't like the shiny, hard knobs so I replaced them with some rubberized ones from McMaster.   Here is a side by side of the quill feed lever knob.





New knobs and quill lock handle in place.





She is living in her corner ready to work as needed.   A mobile stand may be in her future but that can wait a bit.


----------



## xplodee (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks fantastic. I'm very curious about your 5" vise. Do you use 6" parallels with a 5" vice? Do they ever get in the way? I bought a D688 for mine and will snap some pics once it's installed. It will definitely be large but won't use up any truly needed real estate so I'm not worried. Still if a 5" model would be convenient.


----------



## Alan H. (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks, I have 5 inch parallels. I found a couple of suppliers. Bought mine from Tormach.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks great sitting there all ready for action.

Congratulations on a fine machine and a nice looking environment for it as well.

Mike.


----------

